
Google still tracks app users when they've opted out, privacy lawsuit alleges - boraoztunc
https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveywinder/2020/07/15/google-still-tracks-app-users-when-theyve-opted-out-privacy-lawsuit-alleges-class-action-firebase-data-tracking/#155429863864
======
Molly555
Hahaha, why be surprised? There is no such thing as Internet privacy for a
long time. [https://utopia.fans/privacy/the-myth-of-the-
privacy/](https://utopia.fans/privacy/the-myth-of-the-privacy/) Large
corporations monitor users. all information about them is stored on servers.
If necessary, there will be no difficulties in order to provide it at the
first request of state services, for example.

